# Patch 3.2 - Problemsammelthread



## Lillyan (5. August 2009)

Ich fasse die Patchproblemthreads hier mal zusammen, damit man ein wenig Übersicht hat und nicht das ganze Forum vor Problemthreads überschwappt.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117207
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117197
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117178

Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren!


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (5. August 2009)

Hallo

Ich hoffe dies ist das richtige Forum. Ich wollte heute 3.2 installieren, doch immer wenn ich bei etwas über 70% bin kommt die Fehlermeldung:  Die Datei "\base\world\maps\Northrend\Northrend_35_26.adt" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Ich hab mir daraufhin den Patch nochmal heruntergeladen und es ist wieder das gleiche Problem. Das Blizzard repairtool zeigt auch nichts an. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Menschkrieger1995


----------



## Xaven (5. August 2009)

Bei mir war es das AntiVirenProgramm NOD32 was die Installation verhinderte. Guck ob Du vielleicht deine AV Software mal abschaltest bevor Du den Patchvorgang startest.


----------



## Darkfusion (5. August 2009)

bei mir isses daselbe bloß bei 21% und bei der datei 

/base.signaturfile

vorhin hat jmd mir gesagt das es das beste sei den patch neu zu downloaden


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (5. August 2009)

Xaven schrieb:


> Bei mir war es das AntiVirenProgramm NOD32 was die Installation verhinderte. Guck ob Du vielleicht deine AV Software mal abschaltest bevor Du den Patchvorgang startest.



Das kam aber erst beim updaten, das herunterladen lief einwandfrei. Ich weiß noch, bei der Installation hatte ich das auch bei 3.0.8 und bei 3.1.3, da musste ich nur das Repairtool laufen lassen und dann halt von 3.0 updaten.


----------



## Darkfusion (5. August 2009)

also am virenschutzprogrammliegts bei mir mal nicht


----------



## Dragons Fantasy (5. August 2009)

hier sollten schon einiger eurer probleme beantwortet werden können:

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/index.xml?l...CategoryId=2099


----------



## Card09 (5. August 2009)

Hey habe das gleiche problem wie oben im 2t link wo der thread geschlossen wurde habe noch nichts angefasst wollte erst mal hir um rat fragen alsois 70% hat er geladen und dann kommt da diese Meldung :  Dieser Patch erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.Exe".Die Momentan insterlierte Version 0.2.0.10147 ist veraltet.

Also er will sie in den testserver ordner packen...

hätte jemand vl eine lösung parat als alles neu zu insterlieren?


----------



## Artemos (5. August 2009)

Das Problem mit dem Testserver liegt daran das er den Patch automatisch auf einen öffentlichen Ordner downloaden will.
Zur WotLK Installation wurde man gefragt ob man das Gesammte WoW Verzeichnis auf einen Öffentlichen Ordner(standardmässig kommt es ja auf C:/Programme/.....) verschieben will.
Öffentlich ist das wo er den Ptr automatisch Installiert.

Wenn er beim Patchen auf den Ptr zugreifen will hilft am besten Ptr löschen, wenn auch das nicht klappt am einfachsten WoW neuinstallieren und in einen öffentlichen Ordner packen dann kann sowas auch in späteren Patches nicht mehr passieren (war bei mir zumindestens so^^)

Mfg Arte


----------



## Card09 (5. August 2009)

Artemos schrieb:


> Das Problem mit dem Testserver liegt daran das er den Patch automatisch auf einen öffentlichen Ordner downloaden will.
> Zur WotLK Installation wurde man gefragt ob man das Gesammte WoW Verzeichnis auf einen Öffentlichen Ordner(standardmässig kommt es ja auf C:/Programme/.....) verschieben will.
> Öffentlich ist das wo er den Ptr automatisch Installiert.
> 
> ...




Könntest du mir noch sagen worunter ich den ptr krahm finde?wenn ich auf wow gehe und dateipfad öffne find ich da nix


----------



## Nisbo (5. August 2009)

> Die Datei "WoW.exe" wurde nicht gefunden. Falls dieser Fehler auch weiterhin auftritt, verwenden Sie bitte das Reparaturprogramm. Gegebenfalls muss das Spiel deinstalliert und anschließend neu installiert werden. Sollte sich das Problem durch diese Maßnahmen nicht beheben lassen, kontaktieren Sie bitte unseren technischen Kundendienst.




Repair.exe hat nichts gefunden
als Admin wird die Installation auch ausgeführt

ach ja auch bei 70% tritt dieser Fehler auf


----------



## Paymakalir (5. August 2009)

Bei mir konnte er die wow.exe auch nicht finden. Nun habe ich das ganze mal als Admin gestartet und nun scheint es zu gehen, zumindest lädt er jetzt weiter wie 70%.


----------



## Nisbo (5. August 2009)

OK jetzt gehts, folgende Lösung für Vista 64 Bit

Ich habe über die Windows-Suche nach:
wow-3.1.3
gesucht

daraufhin habe ich
díe Datei *WoW-3.1.3.9947-to-3.2.0.10192-deDE-downloader.exe*
den Ordner: *WoW-3.1.3-to-3.2.0-deDE-Win-patch*

im Verzeichnis: *C:\Users\Public\Documents\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft\Patches\*

gefunden

die Datei:  *WoW-3.1.3.9947-to-3.2.0.10192-deDE-downloader.exe* habe ich dann ins WoW Verzeichnis: *C:\World of Warcraft* kopiert und den Ordner *WoW-3.1.3-to-3.2.0-deDE-Win-patch* nach: *C:\World of Warcraft\Patches*

jetzt einen Rechtsklick auf die Datei *C:\World of Warcraft\Launcher.exe* und *Ausführen als Administrator* ausgewählt dann ist er an den 70% vorbeigekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe das hilt evtl


----------



## Nisbo (5. August 2009)

. doppelpost .


----------



## Artemos (5. August 2009)

Card09 schrieb:


> Könntest du mir noch sagen worunter ich den ptr krahm finde?wenn ich auf wow gehe und dateipfad öffne find ich da nix



Also bei XP bin ich mir leider nicht sicher aber solltest du Vista haben:

Normalerweise unter: Lokaler Datenträger(C/Benutzer/Öffentlich/Games/World of Warcraft Public Test

Hoffe ich konnte Weiterhelfen (Server sind noch immer die meisten Down -.-)

Mfg Arte


----------



## redzac007 (5. August 2009)

Wer noch Probleme beim Patch unter VISTA oder WINDOWS 7 hat... hier eine schöne Anleitung: http://www.rapidwow.de/index.php/patchen-u...-windows-vista/


----------



## Shurycain (5. August 2009)

redzac007 schrieb:


> Wer noch Probleme beim Patch unter VISTA oder WINDOWS 7 hat... hier eine schöne Anleitung: http://www.rapidwow.de/index.php/patchen-u...-windows-vista/



Super,danke dir


----------



## exentero (5. August 2009)

ForThePwn schrieb:


> Nen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich. Ich bräucht da mal eure Hilfe:
> 
> Da heute ja der Patch 3.2 rauskam, wollte ich ihn natürlich sofort herunterladen.
> Da ich ja den Vorabdownload genutzt habe, ging der Downloader recht fix auf seine 70%.
> ...



Antwort auf oben angegeben Post (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=117197):


Hoi.
Gut möglich, dass du in der Registrierung erst den Installationspfad korrigieren musst. Das machst du folgendermaßen:

Start -> Ausführen -> _regedit_ eingeben. Dann:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Blizzard Entertainment\World of Warcraft -> hier den Installationspfad deines WoW-Ordners per Doppelklick auf "Installpath" eingeben/korrigieren. Da steht vermutlich noch der Testserver drin. 

MfG Exe


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. August 2009)

Wenn man Probleme mit Patch Download hat
zieht man es sich von einer Seite...


----------



## Kahrtoon (5. August 2009)

Ich werd momentan aus dem ganzen nich so richtig schlau, vieleicht auch weil ich mich etwas aufrege.
Jedenfalls, der Patch is runtergeladen (laut Launcher keine Probleme) nun gehts an den nächsten Schrit er lädt dabei bis 70% und sagt mir dann das eine Datei beendet werden muss bzw darauf gewartet wird - und das die verbleibende Zeit 2 Minuten beträgt, aber es passiert nichts.

Wie kann ich mir selbst helfen, was kann ich tun?

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## Palasack (5. August 2009)

Hi, keine ahnung ob ich mit meinem prob. richtig hier bin aber ich versuch es mal .

Seit der neue Patch drauf is funktioniert Carbonite nicht mehr, hab es neu drauf gemacht aber kommt leider nix.

Hat einer vielleicht eine Lösung ?


----------



## Kahrtoon (5. August 2009)

Haste alte AddoNs laden an? ansonsten warte auf ein AddOn update...


*mein problem besteht weiter - eine seite vor


----------



## Palasack (5. August 2009)

Ja an ist es, aber geht leider nicht. 

addon update kann ja was dauern^^ shit ohne bin ich verloren ^^


----------



## Dragons Fantasy (5. August 2009)

Palasack schrieb:


> Hi, keine ahnung ob ich mit meinem prob. richtig hier bin aber ich versuch es mal .
> 
> Seit der neue Patch drauf is funktioniert Carbonite nicht mehr, hab es neu drauf gemacht aber kommt leider nix.
> 
> Hat einer vielleicht eine Lösung ?


 carbonite ist nicht das einzige addon, das atm nicht funktioniert. aber nicht unnötig aufregen, kann sein, dass bis heute abend bereits ein update für carbonite da ist. wenn es dir zu lange dauert, dann steig auf addons um, die vllt eher eine anpassung an patch 3.2 vorgenommen haben, mußte einfach mal bei questhelper oder mobmap schaun - oder wie früher questtexte lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaffeeee (5. August 2009)

Hallo..

Ich habe ein Problem seit ich den Patch runtergeladen habe. Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da helfen.
Addons sind alle aus und den rechner habe ich auch schon neu gestartet.
Hier mal ein Screen davon.

Lg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adriftz (5. August 2009)

Ich habe folgendes prob....


Der Patch braucht nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Er erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die Version 3.2.0.10192 ist bereits installiert.


----------



## Adriftz (5. August 2009)

Adriftz schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes prob....
> 
> 
> Der Patch braucht nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Er erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die Version 3.2.0.10192 ist bereits installiert.




hat sich geklärt...


----------



## Superhirsch (5. August 2009)

Kaffeeee schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem seit ich den Patch runtergeladen habe. Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da helfen.
> Addons sind alle aus und den rechner habe ich auch schon neu gestartet.
> ...



sieht fast so aus, als ob vll doch noch n addon aktiv is, benenne mal deinen Addons-Ordner kurz um ("1_Addons" zum beispiel) dann starte mal wow neu und teste. kannst ja später wieder den 1_addons zurück umbenennen

Hirsch


----------



## Norwi (5. August 2009)

Adriftz schrieb:


> Ich habe folgendes prob....
> 
> 
> Der Patch braucht nicht ausgeführt zu werden. Er erfordert die Version 3.1.3.9947 von "WoW.exe". Die Version 3.2.0.10192 ist bereits installiert.



Hört sich danach an das du Testserver gespielt hast?
Wenn ja dann die Testserverinstallation löschen, dann müßte klappen.


----------



## Kaffeeee (5. August 2009)

Superhirsch schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus, als ob vll doch noch n addon aktiv is, benenne mal deinen Addons-Ordner kurz um ("1_Addons" zum beispiel) dann starte mal wow neu und teste. kannst ja später wieder den 1_addons zurück umbenennen
> 
> Hirsch



Meine Addons sind alle deaktiviert. Habe es trotzdem so versucht wie du gesagt hast, hat leider auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Apo1337 (5. August 2009)

rofl kann nich aufmounten, hab aber kaltwetterflug usw.

omfg ? wtf ?


----------



## Nync (5. August 2009)

hier mein "kleines" Problem:
Patch ist erfolgreich installiert, addons sind aktuell (bzw. ausgeschaltet die nen Fehler anmeckern)

Ich spiele als hätte ich ne irrsinnige Latenz. Heißt ich klicke z.B. nen Questgeber an -> wartezeit von 10 bis 20 sekunden, das Fenster geht auf und ich klicke auf annehmen -> wieder diese Wartezeit, Fenster geht zu -> wieder Wartezeit und dann liegt z.B. das Item das der Questgeber gibt erst im Inventar.

Laufen, Taschen auf machen usw. funktioniert alles einwandfrei und schnell. Nur die Aktionen mit Kreaturen o.ä. ingame ist so langsam (auch beim Kämpfen gegen Gegner).

Das lustige ist, dass ich ne Latenz von ca. 80 in der Titan Bar angezeigt bekomme, also eigentlich im grünen Bereich bin.

Ich mach grade mal ne Repair auf WoW aber vlt. kennt ja jemand des Prob und hat schon den Grund und vielleicht auch die Lösung^^

Danke schonmal für Hilfe


----------



## laßi19nbg (5. August 2009)

ist auch toll bei mir...

server on: JA
in wow eingloggt: Ja
Welt betretten möglich: NEIN dauerladebildschirm schon seid ganzen 10 minuten....


----------



## flohdaniel (5. August 2009)

Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den Patchnotes wurde erwähnt, das man nun questitems und -geber auf der Map sehen könne. Bei mir nicht, und ich finde auch keine Funktion das einzuschalten. Geht das bei euch?

Meine Addons hab ich alle ausgemacht.


----------



## BalianTorres (5. August 2009)

laßi19nbg schrieb:


> ist auch toll bei mir...
> 
> server on: JA
> in wow eingloggt: Ja
> Welt betretten möglich: NEIN dauerladebildschirm schon seid ganzen 10 minuten....



mir gehts genauso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. August 2009)

Kaffeeee schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem seit ich den Patch runtergeladen habe. Hoffe irgendwer kann mir da helfen.
> Addons sind alle aus und den rechner habe ich auch schon neu gestartet.
> ...




benenn auch ma den cache und wtf ordner um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahni (5. August 2009)

laßi19nbg schrieb:


> ist auch toll bei mir...
> 
> server on: JA
> in wow eingloggt: Ja
> Welt betretten möglich: NEIN dauerladebildschirm schon seid ganzen 10 minuten....




lol das problem hab ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G0dlik3 (5. August 2009)

Hänge auch im Ladebildschirm fest...
Das man wieder nen ganzen tag nicht zocken konnte sollte mal gratis tage geben für die der betroffenen server.
Naja wenigstens das schöne wetter konnte man geniessen^^


----------



## Darksasuke (5. August 2009)

Ladescreen hab ich auch schon seit 10min wuhu danke blizz -,-


----------



## Meloxx (5. August 2009)

G0dlik3 schrieb:


> Hänge auch im Ladebildschirm fest...
> Das man wieder nen ganzen tag nicht zocken konnte sollte mal gratis tage geben für die der betroffenen server.
> Naja wenigstens das schöne wetter konnte man geniessen^^



Ich bleibe im Charakterliste wird abgerufen Bildschirm hängen seit 15min.... Never play on a patch day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (5. August 2009)

Super mein Realm is wieder da, aber immer wenn ich mich einlogge steht die ganze Zeit "Charakterliste wird abgerufen..." da und nix passiert. Habs schon ein paar mal neu gestartet und vorhin schon 20min gewartet -.-


----------



## Krazi (5. August 2009)

hmm 10 mins ladescreen...  wtf + cache gelöscht wow restarted -> findet keine server mehr yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mario68 (5. August 2009)

Jo Ladebalken und dann geht nix mehr  werde noch verrückt hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (5. August 2009)

Ha bei mir is jetzt was passiert..
Charakterauswahl war da, jetzt häng ich auch im Ladescreen.


----------



## Thal23 (5. August 2009)

ich hänge auch im ladescreen.seid 17minuten

naja liegt daran das sich grade zigtausend gleichzeitig einloggen..


----------



## Mario68 (5. August 2009)

Komme auf alle Realms drauf nur net auf den wo mein Main steht ! Ist doch mal wieder voll für den Ars............!


----------



## Swold (5. August 2009)

Bin beim Patchdownload, komme aber nicht über 10%. Keine Fehlermeldung, aber nichts tut sich. Abgebrochen, neu gestartet, wieder Halt bei 10%. Nutze Windwows Vista, hab die Firewalleinstellungen überprüft, der Downloader hat alle Berechtigungen. :-/


----------



## Nakman (5. August 2009)

Mario68 schrieb:


> Komme auf alle Realms drauf nur net auf den wo mein Main steht ! Ist doch mal wieder voll für den Ars............!



habe genau das gleiche problem


----------



## Segojan (5. August 2009)

Problem: Das "Ziele" (oder "Objectives") Fenster geht nicht weg.

Lösung:
- In die "Interface" Einstellungen gehen
- Bei "Erweiterte Zielverfolgung" das Häkchen rausnehmen
- Aktivieren und Bestätigen

Danach kann es wieder aktiviert werden.

Das Problem hatte ich selbst, und ich bin auch danach gefragt worden.


----------



## yxcasdqweqwe (5. August 2009)

Hi,

ich habe seit 3.2 heute ein Problem was mich tierisch nerft,
habe rechts im Bild sonen Fenster "ziele" und bekomme den dreck nich weg hat da einer hilfe parat wie ich das ding wegbekomm ?
schonmal danke wenn einer antwort weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß Záápp
Edit sagt danke an den Poster über mir *g*


----------



## banales (5. August 2009)

[attachment=8546:WoWScrnS...9_202151.jpg]Alter alter...-.- mein Problem is voll sch... schlecht :-D wenn ich einlogge bzw spiele sind meine zauber etc alles weiß.....
Weiß er ne Lösung...? Würd mich so sehr freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KING123KING123 (5. August 2009)

Kann mir einer Sagen wie lange die us server down waren ? sicher wieder nicht mehr wie 4 Stunden oder.

Ich versuche mit jetzt das 3 mal einzuloggen seit 40 min^^


----------



## biene maya (5. August 2009)

Glaub des wird heut nix mehr
Der buffed server gibt auch schön langsam den geist auf


----------



## Rúmalion (5. August 2009)

KING123KING123 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer Sagen wie lange die us server down waren ? sicher wieder nicht mehr wie 4 Stunden oder.
> 
> Ich versuche mit jetzt das 3 mal einzuloggen seit 40 min^^




Ich auch


----------



## Taroliln (5. August 2009)

So ein kack hey mehr als Ladebalken oder Charakterliste wird abgerufen erscheint nicht.... Ist schon jemand online von Perenolde oder gesagt Blutdurst?


----------



## Kafka (5. August 2009)

Häng auch am Ladebildschirm -.-


----------



## LegendaryDood (5. August 2009)

banales schrieb:


> [attachment=8546:WoWScrnS...9_202151.jpg]Alter alter...-.- mein Problem is voll sch... schlecht :-D wenn ich einlogge bzw spiele sind meine zauber etc alles weiß.....
> Weiß er ne Lösung...? Würd mich so sehr freun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Tooltips werden nicht angezeigt und jegliche Form von Rahmen werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Hab nun auch schon 3 mal repair benutzt. Seltsam finde ich das keine Fehlermeldung kommt


----------



## Soulheal (5. August 2009)

ja hänge auch am ladebalken läuft zwar normal ganz voll blau und dann bleibts stehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulheal (5. August 2009)

ja hänge auch am ladebalken läuft zwar normal ganz voll blau und dann bleibts stehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taroliln (5. August 2009)

Antwort von nem GM im offiziellen Forum:

*Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für eure Meldungen. Wir haben bereits von diesem Problem gehört und arbeiten selbstverständlich mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung. Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald wir Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich haben. Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld und entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten. *

Naja, war klar, mit viel Nix sagen -.-

Nerv!


----------



## Selka (5. August 2009)

Hey Leute ,
also wie folgt ich und mein Bruder hängen ein einem Internetanschluss und haben denn Patch auch zum genau gleichen zeitpunkt runtergelanden hat nur er kann sich einloggen und ich nicht bei mir steht :
Die Spielversion  konnte   nicht überprüft werden 

PLS hilfe


----------



## hordetoaster (5. August 2009)

Leute jetzt mal ganz ehrlich,

solange müsste es bekannt sein das man an einem Patchday viele Latenzprobleme Serverseitig hat.

Das liegt einfach daran das viele Spieler gleichzeitig on kommen/sind.

Wartet einfach 1-2 Tage dann klappt wieder alles.

Was mir allerdings unverständlich ist wie die Elite-Gilden jetzt schon Raiden wollen. =)


----------



## Mahni (5. August 2009)

Soulheal schrieb:


> ja hänge auch am ladebalken läuft zwar normal ganz voll blau und dann bleibts stehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



konnte nach 10-20min ladebildschirm mich einloggen ging erst alles einwandfrei dann aber böse lags und hab gehört die mobs wären noch nich geladen und dann ging gar nix mehr nur noch chatten , zur info zocke auf proudmoore


muss wohl noch 1-2 std warten bis es evtl geht


----------



## G0dlik3 (5. August 2009)

Die sagen damit das in wenigen Wochen ein Hotfix aufgespielt wird und mann dann mit den alten problemen wieder spielen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torfarn (5. August 2009)

habs seit knapp 1std geschafft es geht NICHTS außer chatten
habe das problem das bei meinen Zaubern nicht mehr steht was die bewirken sondern nur noch name, da ich auch gerade angefangen hab zu twinken stört das ein bischen, weiß wer woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Segojan (5. August 2009)

Taroliln schrieb:


> Antwort von nem GM im offiziellen Forum:
> 
> *Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure Meldungen. Wir haben bereits von diesem Problem gehört und arbeiten selbstverständlich mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung. Wir werden euch auf dem Laufenden halten, sobald wir Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich haben. Bitte habt noch etwas Geduld und entschuldigt die Unannehmlichkeiten. *



Was glaubst du, was da gestanden hätte, wenn der GM geschrieben hätte, was er gedacht hat?

Das haben ihm aber vermutlich seine Kinderstube und die Maßgaben seines Arbeitgebers nicht gestattet...


----------



## MadMarlboro (5. August 2009)

ich häng auch beim vollen blauen ladebalken; musste vorher 10min auf die charakterauswahl warten (zirkel des cenarius)
aber zb auf nazjatar läuft ohne prob's

wird wohl noch a bisl dauan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (5. August 2009)

Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...


----------



## sylrana (5. August 2009)

kann mich nicht mehr einloggen falsches passwort wtf


----------



## IDkey (5. August 2009)

Bin online und abgesehen von den unmenschlichen laggs scheint es auch halbwegs zu funzen,

AAABER: Ich kann keine Kräuter mehr finden, geschweige denn looten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Segojan (5. August 2009)

IDkey schrieb:


> Bin online und abgesehen von den unmenschlichen laggs scheint es auch halbwegs zu funzen,
> 
> AAABER: Ich kann keine Kräuter mehr finden, geschweige denn looten
> 
> ...



übermorgen sind die wieder nachgewachsen...


----------



## Nortrom141 (5. August 2009)

Wenn ich mich einloggen will schaue ich ca. +30 min. auf den blauen ladebalken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg alex aka. Nortrom


----------



## Rasgaar (5. August 2009)

zum glück hab ich heute zeitig feierabend gemacht um rechtzeitig zum start dabei zu sein....
und jetzt komm ich immer noch nicht rein.... /sigh


----------



## Larmina (5. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...


/fragepush^^


----------



## LegendaryDood (5. August 2009)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Tooltips werden nicht angezeigt und jegliche Form von Rahmen werden nicht mehr angezeigt. Hab nun auch schon 3 mal repair benutzt. Seltsam finde ich das keine Fehlermeldung kommt



Ebenfalls fragepush


----------



## twilightstar1 (5. August 2009)

Ich hab auch das problem,das keine rahmen da sind.da wo die zauberleiste vorher waren,stehen jetzt zahlen und ich kann nichts verändern,weil ich keine häkchen anklicken kann ^^.hab schon wow neu drauf gezogen,komplett^^ und jetzt auch noch das repairprogramm gestartet,hilft alles nichts.aber wie ich hier grad gesehen hab,bin ich nicht die einzige mit dem problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lostnobody (5. August 2009)

*WAs ist das für nen bescheurtes dickes "Ziele" Fenster und wie bekomm ich das weg ;(*


----------



## Kaffeeee (5. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das problem,das keine rahmen da sind.da wo die zauberleiste vorher waren,stehen jetzt zahlen und ich kann nichts verändern,weil ich keine häkchen anklicken kann ^^.hab schon wow neu drauf gezogen,komplett^^ und jetzt auch noch das repairprogramm gestartet,hilft alles nichts.aber wie ich hier grad gesehen hab,bin ich nicht die einzige mit dem problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte lass das nen scherz sein das komplett neu installieren nichts bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bin ich nämlich gerade auch bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daedea (5. August 2009)

So ich hab mal ein anderes problem als ihr, 

die bodentexturen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, nur noch in den hauptstädten. Repair.exe hab ich drüberlaufen lassen, hat nix gebracht. Vista hab ich nicht, daran scheiterts ja auch anscheinend öfter.

Hier mal ein Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte um Hilfe, und Danke schon mal jetzt


----------



## Naho (5. August 2009)

Edit, habs gelöst^^


----------



## Plumplum (5. August 2009)

bringt auch nix hbs auch ner exteren festplatte da rüber gezogen repair benutzt und immer noch keine balken oder sonstiges selbst der boden sieht aus wie nur ein mehr aus pixeln die keine entziffern kann -.- naja hoffe ma das da bald ma was gemacht wird weil sonst machst so kein fun zu zoggn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## twilightstar1 (5. August 2009)

Hab das Problem mit dem Rahmen beheben können.schaut mal hier [post="0"]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10222326289&sid=3[/post].unter dem punkt " 5. Grafikprobleme in 3.2.0" steht genau,was ihr tun müsst,ist ziemlich weit unten auf der seite.einfach neue treiber ziehen,wenn eure nicht von 2009 sind.viel erfolg weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lostnobody (5. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das problem,das keine rahmen da sind.da wo die zauberleiste vorher waren,stehen jetzt zahlen und ich kann nichts verändern,weil ich keine häkchen anklicken kann ^^.hab schon wow neu drauf gezogen,komplett^^ und jetzt auch noch das repairprogramm gestartet,hilft alles nichts.aber wie ich hier grad gesehen hab,bin ich nicht die einzige mit dem problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab mal IG gefragt, bin ich der einzige der sowas hat?


----------



## Daedea (5. August 2009)

Daedea schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein anderes problem als ihr,
> 
> die bodentexturen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, nur noch in den hauptstädten. Repair.exe hab ich drüberlaufen lassen, hat nix gebracht. Vista hab ich nicht, daran scheiterts ja auch anscheinend öfter.
> 
> ...



sonst keiner das problem?


----------



## twilightstar1 (5. August 2009)

Hab doch über dir gepostet,wir du das problem beheben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @ lostnobody


----------



## lostnobody (5. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit dem Rahmen beheben können.schaut mal hier [post="0"]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10222326289&sid=3[/post].unter dem punkt " 5. Grafikprobleme in 3.2.0" steht genau,was ihr tun müsst,ist ziemlich weit unten auf der seite.einfach neue treiber ziehen,wenn eure nicht von 2009 sind.viel erfolg weiterhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Meinst du das mit den dicken Rahmen an der Rechte Leisten mit der Bezeichung Ziele?


----------



## twilightstar1 (5. August 2009)

Nein,ich hatte nirgenwo mehr rahmen,begann schon im einlogfenster.im spielfenster waren dann nur noch zahlen,wo normalerweise die zauberleiste ist.


----------



## lostnobody (5. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Nein,ich hatte nirgenwo mehr rahmen,begann schon im einlogfenster.im spielfenster waren dann nur noch zahlen,wo normalerweise die zauberleiste ist.




Ne dann haben wir nen anderes Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke!


Sieht so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (5. August 2009)

3.2 erfolgreich instaliert und nun flieg ich ausm spiel und das in donnerfels...ich mein wär ich in dalaran könnt ich das ja verstehen aber in donnerfels?
alle addons gelöscht und so >.<

kann mir wer helfen? 
kann doch nich sein das mein halber bekanntenkreis im spiel rein kommt und ich immer rausfliege in so ner stadt o.o


----------



## Segojan (5. August 2009)

lostnobody schrieb:


> *WAs ist das für nen bescheurtes dickes "Ziele" Fenster und wie bekomm ich das weg ;(*



wie schon mal beschrieben:

Problem: Das "Ziele" (oder "Objectives") Fenster geht nicht weg.

Lösung:
- In die "Interface" Einstellungen gehen
- Bei "Erweiterte Zielverfolgung" das Häkchen rausnehmen
- Aktivieren und Bestätigen

Danach kann es wieder aktiviert werden.


----------



## LegendaryDood (5. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit dem Rahmen beheben können.schaut mal hier [post="0"]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10222326289&sid=3[/post].unter dem punkt " 5. Grafikprobleme in 3.2.0" steht genau,was ihr tun müsst,ist ziemlich weit unten auf der seite.einfach neue treiber ziehen,wenn eure nicht von 2009 sind.viel erfolg weiterhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



10.000 dank. Hab es so wieder in den Griff bekommen. Wünsche euch allen noch viel Glück bei der behebung eurer Probleme


----------



## Larmina (5. August 2009)

Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...


----------



## lostnobody (5. August 2009)

Segojan schrieb:


> wie schon mal beschrieben:
> 
> Problem: Das "Ziele" (oder "Objectives") Fenster geht nicht weg.
> 
> ...



vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Darayon (5. August 2009)

@Daedea:
Ich habe das gleiche Problem, habe schon alles versucht, aber die Bodentexturen fehlen immer noch -.-


----------



## Mindadar (6. August 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> 3.2 erfolgreich instaliert und nun flieg ich ausm spiel und das in donnerfels...ich mein wär ich in dalaran könnt ich das ja verstehen aber in donnerfels?
> alle addons gelöscht und so >.<
> 
> kann mir wer helfen?
> kann doch nich sein das mein halber bekanntenkreis im spiel rein kommt und ich immer rausfliege in so ner stadt o.o



Mhm...Auf Anderen Servern kann ich Spielen nur nicht auf meinem Main server o.o 
die die das selbe problem haben. Probiert es mal auf anderen.


----------



## Kaffeeee (6. August 2009)

twilightstar1 schrieb:


> Hab das Problem mit dem Rahmen beheben können.schaut mal hier [post="0"]http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=10222326289&sid=3[/post].unter dem punkt " 5. Grafikprobleme in 3.2.0" steht genau,was ihr tun müsst,ist ziemlich weit unten auf der seite.einfach neue treiber ziehen,wenn eure nicht von 2009 sind.viel erfolg weiterhin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm, selbst das klappt bei mir nicht.. Angeblich ist mein treiber aktuell, ist aber von 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Morgen (bzw heute) wird der kundendienst kontaktiert. Ist doch alles mist =(


----------



## Daedea (6. August 2009)

mich beruhigts schon sehr dass ich nich der einzige bin, aber eine lösung wär halt noch besser.

Hast du auch schon neu installiert? wäre nämlich morgen oder übermorgen der nächste schritt bei mir.


----------



## Kaffeeee (6. August 2009)

Ja hab ich, hat aber garnichts gebracht.. Habe aber gerade mit einem Gm gesprochen, er meinte es gäbe so schnell wie möglich einen hotfix. 
Er hat mir zumindest ein wenig hoffnung gemacht. muss aber definitiv an der grafikkarte liegen. soll aber wie gesagt so schnell wie möglich behoben werden.

Ich hoffe es geht wirklich schnell, irgendwie nervts.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (6. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...




Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber gucke mal in den Interface-Einstellungen, da es ja eine von vornherein in das Spiel eingefügte Funktion ist. Ansonsten würde ich wissen: ist dein AddOn 

aktiv? Wenn nein, aktiviere es mal, ich denke nicht, dass es dann 2 mal angezeigt wird.


----------



## Larmina (6. August 2009)

Prättcha schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber gucke mal in den Interface-Einstellungen, da es ja eine von vornherein in das Spiel eingefügte Funktion ist. Ansonsten würde ich wissen: ist dein AddOn
> 
> aktiv? Wenn nein, aktiviere es mal, ich denke nicht, dass es dann 2 mal angezeigt wird.


Doch wird 2x angezeigt leider :/
Und die Interface-Einstellungen hab ich schon durch, entweder bin ich blind oder man kann es ned abschalten (ersteres wär mir allerdings irgendwie lieber.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thufeist (6. August 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hoffe dies ist das richtige Forum. Ich wollte heute 3.2 installieren, doch immer wenn ich bei etwas über 70% bin kommt die Fehlermeldung:  Die Datei "\base\world\maps\Northrend\Northrend_35_26.adt" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Ich hab mir daraufhin den Patch nochmal heruntergeladen und es ist wieder das gleiche Problem. Das Blizzard repairtool zeigt auch nichts an. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> ...



Firewall aus machen, dann sollte es gehen..





Daedea schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein anderes problem als ihr,
> 
> die bodentexturen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, nur noch in den hauptstädten. Repair.exe hab ich drüberlaufen lassen, hat nix gebracht. Vista hab ich nicht, daran scheiterts ja auch anscheinend öfter.
> 
> ...



Hast du das Problem auch ohne Addons?!
Gegebenfalls Grafikkarten Treiber auf den aktuellen Stand bringen..


----------



## Daedea (6. August 2009)

ja, das problem besteht auch ohne addons und graka treiber is auch auf neuestem stand


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. August 2009)

Beste Problem ist ja mein WoW Friert Einfach So seit 2.3 ein ohne Vorwarnung -.-


----------



## Myyth (6. August 2009)

Ich wüd mich freuen wenn sie mir meine Titel wiedergeben würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind ca so 8stk die im nirvana verschwunden sind ^^ meistens die event titel (matrone,noble.....) und die argentum titel.
Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (6. August 2009)

Myyth schrieb:


> Ich wüd mich freuen wenn sie mir meine Titel wiedergeben würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du kannst jetzt die titel Scrollen schonma geschaut? ^^


----------



## emzadi (6. August 2009)

Auch nen Prob gefunden und weis (bisher) keine Lösung.

Hab Bartender Addon drauf (wie schon die ganze Zeit). Normal bin ich als DD Krieger unterwegs. Vorhind mal kurz umgespecct auf Tank via Manager und aufeinmal legt sich über die Bartenderleisten die original Blizzard Standartleiste. Verdeckt natürlich dann relativ viel vom Bartender.
Passiert jeweils immer beim umspeccen. Nach aus/einloggen ist die Blizzardleiste wieder weg.
Jemand ne Idee was es sein kann ?

Thx a lot im vorraus.


----------



## Highscreen (6. August 2009)

Hm, hab nur das Problem das mein Schatten in Instanzen (Bäume, Häuser in HDZ4) sich mit jeder kamerabewegung plötzlich weg ist und wieder da, und das halt überall..  hatte das aufm ptr auch, aber naja ^^


----------



## Darequi (6. August 2009)

Ich hab nen Prob mit Blizz ...

Blizz macht "geplante - normale" Wartungsarbeiten von 5-7Uhr .. WTF ?

Scheiss Patch!


----------



## Myyth (6. August 2009)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> du kannst jetzt die titel Scrollen schonma geschaut? ^^


öhhhm ne xD aber ich glaube da war nichts zum scrollen,naja ich halte mal danach ausschau wenn die server nach ihren "kurzen" wartungsarbeiten wieder hochfahren.Danke dir ^^


----------



## Dante_Dragon (6. August 2009)

Darequi schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Prob mit Blizz ...
> 
> Blizz macht "*geplante - normale" Wartungsarbeiten von 5-7Uhr* .. WTF ?
> 
> Scheiss Patch!



geplant?? Also geplant ist für mich irgendwie dass wenigstens abends was von Wartungsarbeiten steht. Kurz nach halb 4 hiess es noch ggn 5 Uhr is Server Restart.

Allerdings hoffe ich natürlich dass wenigstens ein paar bugs und äänderungen vorgenommen werden.

-Ulduar 10er:

-XT Spawnt im normal Mode ca 3 Mal so viele Bomben aus jeder Ecke. Im Hard Spawnt er zwar nur einmal viele aber auch min. 3 mla so viel wie normal.

-Kologarm kann man irrtümlicherweise ka warum auch immer den Linken arm nimmer zerstören der bleibt bei 1% einfach hängen

-Crash von Vexxas kommt ungewöhlich schnell und ne 2 Kick rota reicht absolut nimmer.

Alles so sachen die irgendwie "neu" sind.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (6. August 2009)

Man man man, bei einigen fragt man sich echt, ob sie noch nie vorher nen Patchtag mitgemacht haben.

Wie soll denn Bartender bitte so kurz nach Erscheinen des Patches schon wieder hundertprozentig funktionieren ?

An Bartender (und ähnlichen) AddOns liegt es z. B. auch, das bei Schamis die neue Totemleiste nicht angezeigt wird, da sie intern wie die Haltungsleiste des Warris gehandhabt wird, aber in der Config von Bartender durch die "falsche" Klasse nicht aktiv ist.


Zu der Sache mit dem Preis: hab es zwar selbst nicht ausprobiert, aber hast du mal die Einstellung im Interface abgeschaltet, mit der dir das Itemlevel angezeigt wird ?
Das können andere Programme ja auch und vielleicht hängt das zusammen.

Nun noch was anderes:

wer seinem Twink ebenfalls den "Foliant des Kaltwetterfluges" spendiert hat und bisher trotzdem nicht fliegen konnte (Ihr könnt das hier nicht verwenden oder so), der kommt nicht drumherum sich an einen GM zu wenden,

Bei mir lag es daran, das ich mit meinem DK vor einer Schlacht in TW unterwegs gewesen bin und dann rausgeportet wurde, wodurch man einen "Buff" bekommt, der leider unsichtbar ist.
Vermutlich wird das zwar mit dem Hotfix erledigt, den sie momentan gerade vornehmen, aber falls jemand dieses oder ähnliche Phänomene hat, dann direkt Ticket schreiben, aber Geduld haben !

Was das mit den Bodentexturen angeht, da musst du mal googlen, den Effenkt gab es auch schon mit 3.1 und man musste dazu eine Einstellung in einer Datei zurücksetzen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche, aber wer sich an das schwarze Aufflackern von "Pfeilen" erinnert, also auf dem Boden, der weiß was gemeint ist, es hat irgendetwas mit der Cursorposition zu tun.

Das mit den Schatten dürfte ähnliche Ursachen haben, also zur Not mal ALLE Einstellungen zurücksetzen, mit den Standardeinstellungen fünf Minuten spielen, dann komplett WoW beenden und erst danach die favorisierten Einstellungen vornehmen, inlusive AddOns, die man nach dem Reset auch komplett abschalten sollte, was aber eh normal sein dürfte, da momentan noch 99 von 100 als "veraltet" gelten.


----------



## Agrimor (6. August 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> -Ulduar 10er:
> 
> -XT Spawnt im normal Mode ca 3 Mal so viele Bomben aus jeder Ecke. Im Hard Spawnt er zwar nur einmal viele aber auch min. 3 mla so viel wie normal.




Jepp, das ist uns auch aufgefallen. Mal schaun ob das so bleibt.


----------



## Anduris (6. August 2009)

Habe immer so kurze Standbilder und Ruckler in dem neuen BG.
Habe aber immer so 50-70 FPS.
Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Murth (6. August 2009)

Hilfe ich hab ein Problem...

also nachdem ich gestern den patch runtergeladen hatte, und ins spiel einsteigen wollte stellte ich fest, dass ich keine Rahmen mehr um meine buttons hatte und die meisten davon nicht mehr anklicken konnte...  Anmeldedaten konnte ich noch erfolgreich eingeben, aber dann war schluss könnte weder eine Sprache auswählen, Realmart noch den Button Realm vorschlagen anklicken

repair datei schon einige male drüber laufen lassen, patch nochmals heruntergeladen.... keine verbesserung

jemand eine idee wie man dieses problem beheben kann? bitte um dringende hilfe


----------



## Shaniya (6. August 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> geplant?? Also geplant ist für mich irgendwie dass wenigstens abends was von Wartungsarbeiten steht. Kurz nach halb 4 hiess es noch ggn 5 Uhr is Server Restart.
> 
> Allerdings hoffe ich natürlich dass wenigstens ein paar bugs und äänderungen vorgenommen werden.
> 
> ...




In USA sind dazu wohl schon Hotfixes aufgespielt worden.


----------



## Atomhamster (6. August 2009)

Morgen,
also seit gestern hab ich leider auch ein deftiges problem: Ich komme nicht mehr in den Gruppenchat!
Ich  weiß echt nichtmehr woran es liegen könnten- aber immer wenn ich /gruppe eingebe geht garnix oder es erscheint nur 
"sie sind nicht der gruppenleiter", wenn ich leiter bin passiert einfach garnix.

Hat irgendeiner ein ähnliches problem oder gar nen lösungsvorschlag?
Im vorraus DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## faraway (6. August 2009)

Ich konnte gut patchen, ich konnte mich gut einloggen, aber mein Magier-Twink vermisst mindestens ein Stack leichte Federn. Es ist jetzt nicht so, als wären leichte Federn irgendwas extrem Wertvolles, aber es wundert mich schon irgendwie. Es gibt sogar eine Mail im Postfach, die keine Anhänge mehr hat, weil eben diese Federn verschwunden sind.

Ist sowas normal nach einem Patch? Kommt das Zeug irgendwann wieder, so wie es verschwunden ist?


----------



## Daedea (6. August 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Was das mit den Bodentexturen angeht, da musst du mal googlen, den Effenkt gab es auch schon mit 3.1 und man musste dazu eine Einstellung in einer Datei zurücksetzen, weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche, aber wer sich an das schwarze Aufflackern von "Pfeilen" erinnert, also auf dem Boden, der weiß was gemeint ist, es hat irgendetwas mit der Cursorposition zu tun.



enteweder ich bin blind oder google mag mich nicht, aber ich find einfach nix, hab nur nen thread im offiziellen forum gefunden


----------



## Spiketooth (6. August 2009)

Bei mir gehen einige AddOns wie z.B SexyMap und Mobmap nicht mehr , sie sind veraltet sagt das Game.. habe sie aber alle geupdatet und alle mindestens 2 mal neuinstalliert...
Ich bin bei curse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jmd eine Idee wie er mir helfen kann? Ohne die AddOns macht es kein Spaß..


----------



## Larmina (6. August 2009)

Spiketooth schrieb:


> Bei mir gehen einige AddOns wie z.B SexyMap und Mobmap nicht mehr , sie sind veraltet sagt das Game.. habe sie aber alle geupdatet und alle mindestens 2 mal neuinstalliert...
> Ich bin bei curse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schon den Haken bei "Veraltete addons aktivieren" hingemacht?


----------



## Viki22443 (6. August 2009)

Daedea schrieb:


> So ich hab mal ein anderes problem als ihr,
> 
> die bodentexturen werden nicht mehr angezeigt, nur noch in den hauptstädten. Repair.exe hab ich drüberlaufen lassen, hat nix gebracht. Vista hab ich nicht, daran scheiterts ja auch anscheinend öfter.
> 
> Bitte um Hilfe, und Danke schon mal jetzt




Das Problem hatte ich auch! Hab mich schon gewundert, warum in einem Dschungel (Schlingendorntal) Schnee liegt o,0

Ich habs! einfach in die Chatzeile "/console fixedfunction 1" (ohne Anführungszeichen) eingeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amandi (6. August 2009)

Ich kann keine quests annehmen ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
abgeben ja annehmen nein is sicher ein addon aber welches ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
muß ich alle ausmachen und einzeln an um zu sehen welches das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spudy (6. August 2009)

Ich hab noch ein kleines Problem gefunden was ansich nicht so schlimm ist aber egal.

Wenn ich das Noggernfogger Elexier genommen hab und klein geworden bin kann ich nicht mehr auf ein normales Mount steigen und klein herrumreiten. Flugmounts gehn ohne probleme. 

Lg Spudy


----------



## Daedea (6. August 2009)

alle die den boden grau/blau sehen die drei punkte ganz unten machen

lösung


----------



## sylrana (6. August 2009)

Problem:

Hab heute mittag mein char umbenannt so ca 13 Uhr
Bis jezt ist immer noch nix geschehen und ich kann immer noch ned spielen(normal dauert das max. 5 min)
Aber ich hab um 19.30 raid, meint ihr das reicht noch oder soll ich den raid absagen?^^


----------



## Larmina (6. August 2009)

sylrana schrieb:


> Problem:
> 
> Hab heute mittag mein char umbenannt so ca 13 Uhr
> Bis jezt ist immer noch nix geschehen und ich kann immer noch ned spielen(normal dauert das max. 5 min)
> Aber ich hab um 19.30 raid, meint ihr das reicht noch oder soll ich den raid absagen?^^


Sag den Raid wenn dann um 19:20 ab^^


----------



## Seydo (6. August 2009)

Hmm...ich hab folgendes problem.

Wenn man quest annimmt kommt die ja in die quest übersicht, vor dem patch konnt ich die wo ich nicht brauch mit shift+Linksklick wieder ausblenden..jetztk lappt das aber nicht mehr, kennt jemand dafür ne lösung?


----------



## Larmina (6. August 2009)

Seydo schrieb:


> Hmm...ich hab folgendes problem.
> 
> Wenn man quest annimmt kommt die ja in die quest übersicht, vor dem patch konnt ich die wo ich nicht brauch mit shift+Linksklick wieder ausblenden..jetztk lappt das aber nicht mehr, kennt jemand dafür ne lösung?


Quest anwählen und auf verfolgen drücken


----------



## Seydo (6. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Quest anwählen und auf verfolgen drücken



Ja das ist mir klar das es ne möglichkeit ist, aber eigendlich wollt ich wissen obs ne möglichkeit hat das problem zu beheben, nicht es zu umgehen, jede quest einzeln an zu klicken und dann auf verfolgen zu drücken dauert länger als das alles wie früher mit shift kurz weg zu klicken


----------



## Darayon (6. August 2009)

Daedea schrieb:


> alle die den boden grau/blau sehen die drei punkte ganz unten machen
> 
> lösung




Ich habe alles gemacht, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht, in welches Chatfenster soll ich das denn eingeben? In das von WoW?


----------



## NoGravitá (6. August 2009)

bei mir laggt es auch derweil zwischendurch heftig..da ich gerade nen twink hoch ziehe und inis rocke ..geht dort die framerate plötzlich von 120 auf 7-10 und schnellt dann wieder nach ca 5 sec auf die übliche hoch, frage mich was das sein kann.lasse mich nur ziehen und AOE etc. ist auch nicht vorhanden. kracht plötzlich voll runter die FPS.


----------



## AlleriaCrador (6. August 2009)

Also ich habe soeben bemerkt, das viele meiner Titels verschwunden sind (Argentum u. Weltereignis-titel)

Falls ich nicht der einzige bin, sagt mir bescheid! Habe auch eben ein Ticket geöffnet..

lg Crador


----------



## Darayon (6. August 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es am Server liegt, denn ich habe nur noch 9fps und derbe Lags, obwohl ich eine sehr gute Verbindung und eine gute Latenz habe.



Das Problem mit den Bodentexturen hat sich gerade von selbst behoben, habe Pc neu gestartet und es ging wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiketooth (7. August 2009)

Larmina das ist InGame richtig?
Ich schau mal nach


----------



## Yuiko (7. August 2009)

Mein Problem ist dagegen ja richtig unbedeutend..also zumindest im vergleich zu fehlenden titeln oder bodentexturen...

ich kann einfach mein pet nicht mehr auf der minimap sehen. hab schon andere hunter gefragt..bei manchen ist es auch so. bei andern ist alles normal....


----------



## Spiketooth (7. August 2009)

Also ich finde das Feld ,, Alte AddOns aktivieren" nicht.. funktioniert leider immernochnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (7. August 2009)

Druidenflugform is immer noch ab 68.
Beim Casten recht häufig die Anzeige "Dieser Zauber ist noch nicht bereit".
Briefe kommen ab und an retour obwohl der Empfängename passt.
Disconnects beim Verlassen von Instanzen.


----------



## lewothan (7. August 2009)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der seit dem Patch keine Bewegungen mehr mit geöffneter Weltkarte machen kann? (Navigieren im Flug usw.) Habe um die Weltkarte herum nur 2 schwarze Balken und mein Char reagiert weder auf die Maus, noch auf die Tastatur. Habe schonmal alle Addons aus gemacht, brachte aber keine Besserung.

Mfg Lewothan

Edit: Alles klar, hab mal veraltete Addons geladen und schon gehts wieder, trotzdem Danke!


----------



## NickSilver (7. August 2009)

Ich hab kein mehr oder minder unwichtiges Problem im Vergleich zu euch.
Immer wenn ich das Spiel annheme muss ich die EULA neu annehmen und den Hacken bei den Addons wieder reinmachen, das Spiel scheint das nicht zu speichern. Ist nicht schlimm aber lästig. Gibts da ne Lösung für?


----------



## EpicHeals (7. August 2009)

Menschkrieger1995 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich hoffe dies ist das richtige Forum. Ich wollte heute 3.2 installieren, doch immer wenn ich bei etwas über 70% bin kommt die Fehlermeldung:  Die Datei "\base\world\maps\Northrend\Northrend_35_26.adt" konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Ich hab mir daraufhin den Patch nochmal heruntergeladen und es ist wieder das gleiche Problem. Das Blizzard repairtool zeigt auch nichts an. Kann mir jemand helfen?
> 
> ...



3.2 Problemlösungen


----------



## Spiketooth (7. August 2009)

Warum hat darauf niemand eine Antwort?


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2009)

Spiketooth schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Feld ,, Alte AddOns aktivieren" nicht.. funktioniert leider immernochnicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du deine Chars siehst ist unten links ein kleiner Knopf "Addons" da drauf drücken und es kommt das Addonfenster, in dem oben rechts ist das Feld wo du den Haken machen musst. Heißt veraltete Addons laden
*Bei der Gelegenheit auf mein Problem aufmerksamkeit erregen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Larmina schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...


----------



## zentumio (7. August 2009)

mein prob ist kann niemanden in ner ini den leader geben oder anhandeln bzw markieren was könnte das sein???


----------



## Gronwell (7. August 2009)

zentumio schrieb:


> mein prob ist kann niemanden in ner ini den leader geben oder anhandeln bzw markieren was könnte das sein???



Das hatte ich auch mal, war bei mir ein Problem mit Questhelper und Cartographer. Habe beim Cartographer Instanzkarten ausgeschaltet und dann ging es.


----------



## zentumio (7. August 2009)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch mal, war bei mir ein Problem mit Questhelper und Cartographer. Habe beim Cartographer Instanzkarten ausgeschaltet und dann ging es.



müsste es mal ausprobieren


----------



## Omaleite (7. August 2009)

bei mir ist es so, und das is mir auch bei einigen anderen aufgefalle, dass meine t8,5 handschuhe plötzlich nur noch t8 waren Oo


----------



## Hellminator (7. August 2009)

*Problem:* WoW immer Minder und Lächerlicher, Content ein Witz genauso wie Blizzards "Ich-bekomm-alles-in-den-Hintern-geschoben"-Einstellung

*Meine Lösung: *Acc kündigen und auf Aion warten...


----------



## Aiiitm (7. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte fragen wann der erste 3.2- Nerf kommt? ich finde die ini zwar leicht, aber dennoch warte ich auf den bächsten Nerf, vor allem fürs kolloseum ,weis jemand wann er kommt?


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2009)

Hellminator schrieb:


> *Problem:* WoW immer Minder und Lächerlicher, Content ein Witz genauso wie Blizzards "Ich-bekomm-alles-in-den-Hintern-geschoben"-Einstellung
> 
> *Meine Lösung: *Acc kündigen und auf Aion warten...


Immer diese "Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört jetzt LOOOOBT MIIIICH!!! Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du nichtmehr spielst warum treibst du dich dann immernoch im Forum zum spiel rum..?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiketooth (7. August 2009)

Larmiona vielen vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinstallier das AddOn doch einfach , oder du deaktivierst es im AddOn Fenster inGame.


----------



## Teradas (7. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Immer diese "Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört jetzt LOOOOBT MIIIICH!!! Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign

Und das so welche Antworten hier immer kommen.


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2009)

Spiketooth schrieb:


> Larmiona vielen vielen Dank!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja ich will ja, dass das Addon übrig bleibt und ned das von Blizz, weil das Addon es kleiner anzeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiketooth (7. August 2009)

Du bist echt sonderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2009)

Spiketooth schrieb:


> Du bist echt sonderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das auch noch gern und aus überzeugung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rincewinda (7. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand wie man abschalten kann, dass einem der verkaufspreis eines Items angezeigt wird? hab nen Addon, dass das wesentlich besser kann...



Wenn man im Interface Menü die Option "Gegenstandsstufe anzeigen" deaktiviert, wird der Preis nichtmehr angezeigt


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2009)

Rincewinda schrieb:


> Wenn man im Interface Menü die Option "Gegenstandsstufe anzeigen" deaktiviert, wird der Preis nichtmehr angezeigt


Bei mir leider obwohl ichs nicht anhabe wird der Preis angezeigt


----------



## Rincewinda (7. August 2009)

Hm ok, bei einigen Items wird der Preis angezeigt, bei anderen wiederum nicht.
Sonst hab ich leider keine Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiketooth (8. August 2009)

Vielleicht geht es einfach garnicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alohajoe (8. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja, dass das Addon übrig bleibt und ned das von Blizz, weil das Addon es kleiner anzeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann man nicht abschalten, soweit ich weiß; ist ein fest eingebautes Feature.
Hab bei mir momentan auch zwei Verkaufsanzeigen im Tooltip, da ich zu faul bin herauszufinden, von welchem Addon es stammt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (8. August 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Kann man nicht abschalten, soweit ich weiß; ist ein fest eingebautes Feature.
> Hab bei mir momentan auch zwei Verkaufsanzeigen im Tooltip, da ich zu faul bin herauszufinden, von welchem Addon es stammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja ekelhaft....
Aber danke dann hab ich endlich klarheit


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. August 2009)

Obwohl ich eine zeitlang drauf und dran war, meinen Acc einzufrieren, habe ich den Patch erstmal abgewartet und sage nur Hut ab ... da hat Blizz ein feines Stück Content nachgeschoben. 

> Schnelleres Aufmounten
> Umfangreicheres Questlog
> Gegenstandsvergleich wird angezeigt, sprich wenn ich Gegenstand xy gegen xz tausche ändert sich folgendes ... 
> Die neue Ini droppt überaus feistes Zeug und nur Epic (Spass macht sie zudem)
> Das neue BG rockt
> Der von mir befürchtete Hexernerf ist ausgeblieben ... 
> Tausend weitere kleine Verbesserungen .. 

Das Game wird immer runder und besser ... kein Grund zum meckern aus meiner Seite.

Das einzige Problem was das Spiel wirklich hat, sind die oftmals dummen und ignoranten Spieler, die im Game herumlaufen und nichts weiter können ausser flamen ....


----------



## Spiketooth (8. August 2009)

Ja der Questlog ist echt toll , dachte erst es wär ein AddOn.

Naja Grafikfehler gibt es hin und wieder..


----------



## Inuki (8. August 2009)

Ich wollte die Kinderwochenquest für das Orakelpet machen, bin jetzt an der Stelle wo ich einen Zeppelin in den Wunderwerken kaufen muss und dem kleinen Orakel den zu werfen muss. Aber das geht nicht, der Zeiger bleibt grau und ich kann den Zeppelin nicht werfen. Hab gehört bei einigen klappt es und bei anderen nicht. Hat jemand da nen Tipp? Und ja, ich weiß das ich den Zeppelin erst aus dem Set herstellen muss. Das is also nicht die lösung meines Problems.


----------



## Gothwin (8. August 2009)

Hab ein echt massives Problem seit dem neuen Patch! Bekomme immer beim Einloggen die Meldung:
*"Spielversion konnte nicht überprüft werden"*

Hab schon alles gemacht, was die Blizz Support Seite an Vorschlägen hat (patch.mpq Datei löschen und repair machen, alles löschen und neu installieren, hab sogar von einem 2. Rechner die Ordner kopiert...)

Als ich mir WotLK neu installiert hatte, kam ich rein und ich wurde aufgefordert einen Patch runterzuladen. Ich also komplette Patches von 3.0.1 bis 3.2 gemacht. Wie ich den neuen Patch wieder oben hatte und einloggen wollte tauchte schon wieder diese ar*** Meldung auf.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee??? (Btw Firewall und sonstiges habe ich ausgeschalten)

thx im Voraus


----------



## black_cardis (8. August 2009)

seid dem patch ruckelt es manchmal in rad 10/25er, vor dem patch lief alles ohne laggs/ruckeln usw.


----------



## Kahadan (8. August 2009)

@Gothwin
Hm, die Meldung die du da hast, kommt eigentlich immer wenn du nicht die aktuellste Spielversion drauf hast...
Außer Repair.exe kann ich dir aber auch nichts anderes raten.
Lade dir vielleicht die Patches mal manuell herunter - nicht über den Blizzloader.


----------



## Artemos (8. August 2009)

Inuki schrieb:


> Ich wollte die Kinderwochenquest für das Orakelpet machen, bin jetzt an der Stelle wo ich einen Zeppelin in den Wunderwerken kaufen muss und dem kleinen Orakel den zu werfen muss. Aber das geht nicht, der Zeiger bleibt grau und ich kann den Zeppelin nicht werfen. Hab gehört bei einigen klappt es und bei anderen nicht. Hat jemand da nen Tipp? Und ja, ich weiß das ich den Zeppelin erst aus dem Set herstellen muss. Das is also nicht die lösung meines Problems.



Das ist der Standard Zeppelin du kannst da noch nen 2ten kaufen den du nur dem Waisenkind zuwerfen kannst .)


----------



## Severos (8. August 2009)

Der allergrößte scheiß nach dem patch ist, dass die Instanzenbelastung dauerhaft so hoch ist, dass man zu bestimmten Zeiten inis gehen vergessen kann.
Ich weiß nicht wie sowas funktioniert, aber sowas hät man vorraussehen können, vorallem wegen der marken..
Kann man die Instanzenkapazität nicht hochsetzen?


----------



## Kahadan (8. August 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> > Schnelleres Aufmounten
> (.....)
> 
> Das Game wird immer runder und besser ... kein Grund zum meckern aus meiner Seite.
> ...



Epicmount ab 40 finde ich als "Twinker" hervorragend - und der auf 50g gesenkte Preis spricht mich auch an.


----------



## Gothwin (8. August 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> @Gothwin
> Hm, die Meldung die du da hast, kommt eigentlich immer wenn du nicht die aktuellste Spielversion drauf hast...
> Außer Repair.exe kann ich dir aber auch nichts anderes raten.
> Lade dir vielleicht die Patches mal manuell herunter - nicht über den Blizzloader.



Danke für den Tipp, aber das hab ich schon gemacht. Und wenn ich nicht bald eine Lösung finde dreh ich noch durch!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kanns doch echt nicht sein, dass ich mich nur wegen einem verd*** Patch nicht einloggen kann.
Arrrrrrrrgh!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellminator (9. August 2009)

> Hallo,
> ich wollte fragen wann der erste 3.2- Nerf kommt? ich finde die ini zwar leicht, aber dennoch warte ich auf den bächsten Nerf, vor allem fürs kolloseum ,weis jemand wann er kommt?




Warum? Is dir das Game immer noch net zu Boonig genug? Ist dein spielerischer Horizont so stark eingeschränkt das du es net mal jetzt,
wenn das Spiel schon den Standpunkt erreicht hat das es zu "Casual" für "Casuals" ist, durch ne Raid schaffst obwohl sich die Bosse nicht
mal mehr wehren?? Ist schon Lächerlich das ein Nerf schon als Selbstverständlich angesehen wird, soweit is es schon gekommen.


----------



## Wohlm (9. August 2009)

Severos schrieb:


> Der allergrößte scheiß nach dem patch ist, dass die Instanzenbelastung dauerhaft so hoch ist, dass man zu bestimmten Zeiten inis gehen vergessen kann.
> Ich weiß nicht wie sowas funktioniert, aber sowas hät man vorraussehen können, vorallem wegen der marken..
> Kann man die Instanzenkapazität nicht hochsetzen?



Aus diesem Grund Spiele ich immoment nur PvP!Weil das echt der größte Mist ist!


----------

